# Anubia Nana white leaves?why?



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

My anubia Nana mature leaves are starting to turn white ,as if they have chalk on them.Is this normal?(I'll post pics soon)


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

U sure you don't have the rare anubias white?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

puopg said:


> U sure you don't have the rare anubias white?


You may also have some Anubias that are hybridizations of white Anubias.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Sounds like carbonate deposits. Do you have hard water?

Pics would help a lot.


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

Assuming nothing is wrong, sounds like a pretty nice problem to have. I'd love some white anubias, but they're tooooo expensive


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Sounds like carbonate deposits. Do you have hard water?
> 
> Pics would help a lot.


Yes ,my water is hard....but why only on Anubias?
I will post some pics tomorrow ,the only device I have is a crappy camera ,and batteries are still charging.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Anubias come from hard water areas and can probably use carbonates in the water as CO2. Some plants can and that is likely what the deposits are from. You should post pictures though.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Back with some pics.
There are other leaves which are more affected ,but they reflect light so I can't photograph them.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

I had Anubias that did that, the leaves that we're affected became all all white, then started rotting. They didn't die, but grew smaller green leaves afterwards... I too have hard water..
BTW the Anubias that we're affected now look like petite instead of normal nana


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

JMN1650 your anubias are nitrogen deficient. Read my post:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...eficient-pictures-symptoms-rotala-plants.html


----------

